# Vermeer parts prices.........just ridiculous. Time to buy a bandit.



## summit583guy (Jan 22, 2013)

625 metal gas tank- $approx$1000
Small Hydro pump on 625- $580
double drive belt-$100. aftermarket belt once you measure size is approx $25 fyi

There is fine line between overcharging to make a good profit and completely ripping people off. When I go to get parts at the dealership for my vermeer I feel like im getting gouged. Fact of the matter is Bandit chippers are just as good but cheaper to maintain. Most badit parts can be picked up at your local napa or auto parts store. Providing you have the time to source out the right part. Vermeer dealerships also sell Sherill Tree gear at canadian dealers as well but they charge 2x as much as the US offices. Wespur all the way.


----------



## AshTree (Jan 24, 2013)

*Why 625*

A 625 is not worth its wieght in pounds per 1 dollar. Buy a 65xp, feed roller is at least 4x the size and it is a way better design, in fact I would say my 20hp 4" salsco chipper has a bigger feed roller at 7" by 8" it is just limited to 4" when it hits the disc... Leave vermeer behind. Get a bandit.

Best,

Ashley


----------



## summit583guy (Jan 24, 2013)

it has it's place for sure, could it be a bit better design?? yes of course but overall there good little chippers for what there designed for. I use mine for remote work where my truck can't go or we need to wheel it in by hand. My 400 quad can easily pull it around on flat ground and slopes as well. Vermeer chippers are good, I have always used them for the most part. The big down fall is having to deal with there monopoly dealers who have the prices jacked to the sky. Problem is they have designed most of there parts exclusively for there chippers and have not used generic parts from distributors, making the prices mental.


----------

